# Proper Care of a Black Widow



## MichaelFife (Nov 5, 2003)

A black widow recently came to me and I have kept it around for 4 or 5 weeks so far. It seems happy, but I would like to make sure I am caring for it properly. Does anyone know of a good source that I could be referred to that would have basic information about care and feeding? Or could anyone offer some basic advice? Thanks!


----------



## Wade (Nov 6, 2003)

Widows spiders are super easy to keep. I've kept them in 32-oz deli cups (with a few holes poked in) with a couple of twigs for them to attach web to. Substrate is optional. They do not need damp conditions or anything complex. Mine probably get all the moisture they need from the 1 or 2 crickets I feed them a week, but I do lightly mist the web now and then so they can drink if they want to.

The one thing you want to watch out for is if she makes an eggsac. If she does, watch out because the babies are very tiny and will escape from any available openings. I usually pull them out and either transfer them to an escape-proof container or just put them outside.

Wade


----------



## MichaelFife (Nov 6, 2003)

Thanks. And a more specific question: there is an accumulation of drops of a white fluid at the bottom of the bowl under where she hangs out. My first thought was that it is poop. But then I got to wondering (and I will apologize in advance if what I am about to say is terminally stupid) whether spiders are always producing whatever it is in them that makes their webbing, and whether therefore she has a need to be continually constructing a web in order to get rid of it. Kind of like how cows have a physical need to be milked. If so, it makes me wonder whether it would be good for her if I occassionally cleared out her web so that she would have the opportunity to make more. :?


----------



## Kugellager (Nov 6, 2003)

The white stuff is spider poop and will eventually dry out.  My L.hesperus(Western Black Widow) get an adult cricket every two weeks.  They are very easy to keep and fairly easy to raise adults from spiderlings if you keep any egg sacs you get.  As far as humidity all I do is put one squirt from my misting bottle on the side of the mayo jars I use as housing about once a month.

John
];')


----------



## Malhavoc's (Nov 6, 2003)

Widows are the dirtest true spiders I have ever kept constanly pooping. I recently had a wc female drop a sac for me producing 200 offspring.. not hard o keep at all if anything just grab flies and stuff and throw it in it's jar and if you wish to mate i and is a female I have a immature male I could send you depending on where you are..


----------



## krtrman (Nov 8, 2003)

are widow spiders able to climb the sides of a small critter keeper. just wondering cause i caught a spider and i cannot identify it. (too small for a good picture) possibly an immature widow spider of some sort. and do all widow spiders like to hide or do some build webs near lights on apartment building hallways.


----------



## Kugellager (Nov 8, 2003)

They can't climb the side without something there...say webbing...however they all carry spinnerets which of course extrude webbing...so you want a lid with small enough hole it it so it won't get out.  

They are usually a pretty shy spider and prefer dark recesses but will build a web in most corners or nooks and crannies if given the chance or neccesity.

John
];')


----------



## MichaelFife (Nov 8, 2003)

When I found mine it was right out in the open in a web in the corner. It ran to hide, but only when I tried to catch it. It came out again a couple minutes later. Apparently it thought I was gone. That's when I nabbed it. Now it lives in a glass fishbowl with some sticks, it hangs out smack dab in the middle of the bowl -- doesn't seem to want to hide at all.

Initially I had it in a plastic cup and it could climb the sides of that and attach webbing to the sides. In its glass bowl it does not seem to be able to climb the sides, though it appears that it may have been able to attach some webbing (maybe the glass is getting dirty?)

Speaking of which -- anyone know whether the webbing is toxic?


----------



## biznacho (Nov 8, 2003)

The only widows I keep are the ones in the wood pile and under the backyard table.  I toss 'em a cricket when I see 'em.  I swear to god the crickets die instantly after being bitten.  good times.

Personaly I'd never invite a black widow in my house.  And I don't care to think about the ones that are here either.
I'm pretty sure you would want a secure screen type lid.  I don't know if they can climb glass or plastic but why risk it?

I think they like to hide but they build their webs out in the open where the insects are.  the one in the table resides under the lip at the edge but builds its webs between the edge and a bird feeder on the table.

biznacho


----------



## Stormcrow (Jul 13, 2004)

Widows can not climb clean glass or clean plastic, if there is some soil or hard water or general build up. Yes they can scale that but most of all you want to provide them objects (artificial plants, woods, sticks, drift wood, stones, etc.) to construct their webs from. But I'd advise against placing them too close to lid or cover, because your widow will suffer damage to the silk lines of the web each time you introduce prey items (generally create chaos that the widow may require time to recover from, very shy creatures) and far, far more importantly it can provide a means of escape too.


----------

